# Récupérer mes fichiers apres réinitialiastion du systeme



## alexiad2 (26 Août 2010)

Bonjour, 

j'ai un MacBook et la version 10.5 
Je ne retrouvais plus le mot de passe administrateur et suite aux conseils trouvés sur le net, j'ai inséré le CD de réinitialisation de Mac, sauf que je n'ai pas pensé un seul instant que tous mes fichiers allaient alors disparaitre! Voila ma surprise, maintenant, je ne sais pas ce que je dois faire. 

Suite a d'autres conseils sur le net, je suis en train d'essayer de récupérer tout ceci avec un logiciel qui s'appelle stellar phoenix, sans grande conviction. Mes fichiers sont-ils définitivement perdus ou existe-t-il un moyen sur de les récupérer.

Merci de votre aide!!!!!!!!!!


----------

